# Old Twilight Screensavers



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just a few. Enjoy!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice designs


----------



## bookoffers (Mar 2, 2010)

really nice  

i'm a twilight fan and I like Alice a lot.. Is there a Twilight Kindle Casing? I really hope so.. might find one..


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Why do people like this movie?  It was terrible I thought.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I must be older than I thought.  I was thinking Twilight Zone.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

cheshirenc said:


> I must be older than I thought. I was thinking Twilight Zone.


You and me both . I was quite excited by the prospect!


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

angelad said:


> Why do people like this movie? It was terrible I thought.


I didn't like the first movie either.

BUT, I'm reading the series on my Kindle, and I seriously cannot put it down. I really expected to not like the books any more than I liked the fist movie.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

have to say too good one of my friend is an actual fan of twilight me definitely  show him


----------

